# Wife thinks I'm Crazy



## dadandsonsbees (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeah......Don't ya love it when they call ya crazy???????????????:lpf:


----------



## Honeypeach (Mar 15, 2012)

Well, nothing you've said proves conclusively that you're NOT crazy ... just right about the swarm.


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

Wifes are never wrong about such things and we husbands keeping proven em right.


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

Sounds like you did a good job. Next time ask her if she'd like to hold the ladder.


----------



## BeeManiac (Feb 26, 2012)

I post a craigslist add saying i want swarms and my wife think im crazy =) she loves me though =)


----------



## MrHappy (Feb 10, 2012)

I had a 7yo at the last swarm call I got that came out and was collecting the bees off the ground with bare feet and was picking up the bees and putting them in the box. I'm in full gear and he's here with shorts and bare feet. Lol. I did show him the difference between drones and workers and let him pet a drone. He was so excited.


----------



## Stanisr (Aug 25, 2010)

This is why my wife thinks I'm Crazy


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Honeypeach said:


> Well, nothing you've said proves conclusively that you're NOT crazy ... just right about the swarm.


Hahahaha.


----------



## willyC (May 6, 2010)

I have my wife hold the box up so I can shower her with bees, the only part of the experience she is NOT ok with is how hard I laugh... a guys got to have fun


----------



## mrqb (Jul 17, 2011)

I's say your wife is pretty lucky,when my wife tells me i'm crazy for doing things like that I tell her i had to be to marry her....have fun being crazy.


----------



## RAFAEL/PR (Feb 23, 2012)

MrHappy said:


> I had a 7yo at the last swarm call I got that came out and was collecting the bees off the ground with bare feet and was picking up the bees and putting them in the box. I'm in full gear and he's here with shorts and bare feet. Lol. I did show him the difference between drones and workers and let him pet a drone. He was so excited.


that should have been a Kodak moment to take a picture of your kid with the drone, next time carry a camera!!


----------

